# What Size Inverter?



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I am going to be dry camping for a week and was looking at getting a small inverter that can be plugged into the 12 volt plug in where the TV goes. But I want to get one that I will keep in the OB, so it is not specific to this trip. So, what wattage of an inverter would you recommend? There is a 1000 watt one on sale right now for $100.00 here in Canada (probably get the same one in the U.S. for $19.99). Would this be overkill? I have never dry camped before and so I am not sure how much wattage I would require.

Thanks.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

check out xantrex brand they have a large selection.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Anything over 200 and you will max out the 12 vdc plug. I have a 150 I use for the kids DVD player and cell phone charger and it works fine in the plug in. I have a 350 watt inverter that is used to charge my lap top and it is hard wired to the battery with some 10 awg wire.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The size really depends on what you want to use an inverter for. To run a DVD player and LCD television, you could use a couple hundred watt model. That would draw at most 8-10 amps from your batteries, but you would be pushing your luck using the 12 volt outlet and might blow a fuse. Anything more than that should be connected directly to the battery with alligator clips or ring terminals using larger gauge wire.

A neat trick is that if you connect a good sized inverter to your battery(s), you can plug the trailer into it using your 30 amp-20amp adapter plug and all the 110 volt outlets, etc in the trailer will work. Just remember to flip the breakers for the AC-DC converter (otherwise you'll create a "loop" of battery->inverter->AC/DC converter->battery), and anything else you don't want to "accidentally" power with the inverter - like the refrigerator or air-conditioner (or just remember to not turn those on). I've done this with a 1000 watt inverter and it work great but it does expose the inverter to the elements and potential thievery.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I agree with Andy anything larger than 150 watts will not work in a cigarette lighter socket. Buy the best brand you can afford, I have gone through 3 in the last 2 years and at this time I don't have a working one at this time, so my next one will be a major brand and a true sine wave.


----------

